# Adventure to the Dead Lakes - Wewahitchaka



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Adventure to fishing the Dead Lakes for the first time was an experience to remember for years to come. I suppose anytime you fish a new place for the first time it sort of sticks in the mind. This is certainly the case for myself and my fishing buddy Charles from Crestview. 

Charles came over and spent Sunday night so we could get an early start Monday morning. We left about 0520, stopped for a biscuit and coffee along the way and met Kyle Brooks at the State Park landing just north of Wewa at 0730. Kyle had his Ranger/175 hp kicker launched and ready to go with tackle and bait. We just left all our gear in the vehicle, hopped aboard, and headed out. The target was shellcrackers and hand painted or pied bream. 

Since we planned to fish the next morning (today) using my trusty G-3 river Jon/25hp we paid attention to the route to the lake. Once in the lake we made mental notes on landmarks to help guide us fishing on our own. During the day Kyle pointed out numerous fishing spots where he has caught tons of bass and bream over the years. 

Kyle is a long time bass tournament and general overall freshwater angler of many decades. He has lived in Wewa for the past 22 years and fishes about 20 bass tournaments each year. He’s well known in the bass fishing fraternity and the fishing industry as well. 

We didn’t set the world on fire with ‘catching’, but put about 20 really nice shellcrackers in the box. Charles and I didn’t really want to keep any fish as this first trip was mainly to get acquainted with the lake and pick Kyle’s brain. The latter turned out to be a gold mine of lake information that will save untold hours of trying to figure out the lake on our own in future trips.

The tackle of choice for Kyle is 12 ft B n M graphite bream buster type pole, 12 or 14 lb test Silver Thread mono, size 8 Tru Turn hook, bb sinker and 1 inch cigar bobber. The bait we used was the famous Blountstown earthworms. Incidentally, Charles and I visited a worm dealer and saw thousands of these worms ready for packing and sale. Naturally we got a supply to use on the Choctawhatchee. 

This morning we launched the G-3 about 7:30 and explored the lake with the GPS running. I think a big problem for someone new on this lake is being almost overwhelmed with the enormity of the area with zillions of fishy looking spots….all of which look like a fish ought to be there. This had been anticipated and that’s the main reason we hooked up with Kyle Brooks to help us get our feet wet. It was time and money well spent. 

This morning we quit exploring and fishing about 1030 with only 3 crackers/bream in the box. The sun was beating down and it was getting hot and our interest had slowed. Loaded up and headed to Sweetwater Creek just south of Scotts Ferry . Sweetwater hooks up with the Chipola River. We made the 15 to 20 minute run down the Chipola to the north end of the Dead Lakes just to check it all out. No fishing this trip….just exploring. Stopped and chatted with a couple of local mamma’s who were fishing on the bottom with worms and catching red belly bream and small channel cats using earthworms. 

We overnighted at Airport Motel in Blountstown. We cleaned up and had supper at Paramore's Seafood Restaurant. Our eyes were larger than our stomachs and ordered way too much seafood. Next time we will order "small" and not medium platters. Medium is enough for two people. I can only imagine what "large" would be. The motel was clean, nice and cool, wireless internet, and a hookup to charge a boat battery....$55 for 2 people. 

Long report, but I just wanted to tell the whole story, not just a dry 20 fish in the box report.

First photo - Kyle Brooks Second photo - J. B. "Fishwalton"


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice catch


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice read. Enjoyed it - thanks


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Interesting report JB!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Excellent report. Were the shellcrackers on the bed?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*No bed*



Bodupp said:


> Excellent report. Were the shellcrackers on the bed?


No, not on bed. Still scattered but sort of starting to loosely bunch up. We hit one spot that produced a good catch last Friday, but they had moved away or were thinned out with a hook and worm. We got some nice ones there though. One...1 1/4 lb.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good read, looks like fun. I have been wanting to fish the chipola river I've heard good things about Scott's ferry.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Really enjoyed the story, almost felt like I was there! Great photos too.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Excellent report and an enjoyable read.


----------

